

Validating Knowledge without a computer science and design background - PabloVelasco

Hi my name is Pablo Velasco  from Pholio. Right now, we&#x27;re starting a company to  solve the validation and accreditation of knowledge  with online courses and offline education. We&#x27;re currently in the development phase and was hoping you might provide us some insight into the market.
Looking  I&#x27;m not selling you anything. I would just like to understand your perceptions on how do you validate someone or hire someone without CS degree(formal education in computers) or design background.  Most importantly how do you validate or accredit(screening process) someone&#x27;s integrity so that organization is not full dicks or full of themselves.<p>Anything is helpful. Thank You very much pablo Velasco.
======
bennyg
As for the first part of your question: a portfolio and subsequent small code
test with them doing it live in front of you should give you a basic
understanding of if they know how to code or not.

